# What licence do i need to keep an emu ?



## harley0402 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys, iv been looking into getting emus, and i am just wandering what licence i need. I found the wildlife farming licence but its quite pricy and im curious as to weather i can keep one on recreational wildlife licence for birds as i wont be breeding or selling them, i only want 2 ? cheers


----------



## wokka (Nov 18, 2011)

I assume they'll be outside so they might just look like a couple of wild ones and not need a licence. I cant imagine there is a lot of undercover emu police out there.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

i read somewhere the other day that you needed to have a hectare yard fenced off for eacxh emu, but this was on a nsw licence...


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 18, 2011)

i have 11 acres  they could pass off for wild ones hehe


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't speak for QLD but here in NSW it's minimum of 1 hectare for one, maximum of two per hectare, that area has to be fully fenced to the same standard as commercial emu farms and must not include direct access to a dwelling or thoroughfare to a dwelling. I am sitting on the couch eating roo kebabs with an emu at my feet as I type this :lol:


----------



## reptishack101 (Nov 18, 2011)

in nsw a level 3 bird license with at lest 2 years experience i think


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 18, 2011)

OP is in Queensland


----------



## dean30bb (Nov 18, 2011)

you need a b3 emu endorsement.quite simple to get if you meet the right requirements


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 18, 2011)

That's for NSW, the info is a bit harder to come by for queensland, might be worth a phone call OP


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 18, 2011)

Basic license is all that's needed in Vic!


----------



## MathewB (Nov 19, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Basic license is all that's needed in Vic!



Why can't Victoria be in Queensland?!?! You guy's get it so easy I swear


----------



## cwebb (Nov 19, 2011)

Trust me you dont want.any!!! My grandad had two when he owned the bathurst sheep and cattle drome and they were absolutely insane!!!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know for certain Harley, but I'd presume it would be recreational provided you met the criteria. Probably easiest to give DERM a call.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 19, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Why can't Victoria be in Queensland?!?!



Because Qlders don't want their state ruined.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 19, 2011)

Well don't get males either, they get territorial around breeding season.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 19, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Well don't get males either, they get territorial around breeding season.



Don't we all.......


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 19, 2011)

JasonL said:


> Don't we all.......




*Has visions of poop throwing and chest beating.*


----------



## -Peter (Nov 19, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Why can't Victoria be in Queensland?!?! You guy's get it so easy I swear



Most of Victoria is.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually I find the females more problematic at breeding time, they get very defensive whereas the males seem happy to just glue thier bums to their nests and stay there as long as you keep a respectful distance.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not the male a friend was looking after, around breeding season it would chase you around the pen or along the fence line.


----------



## geckodan (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry, to ruin your fun but emu farming licence is your only option. They are not on the recreational list at all.


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 19, 2011)

I know there was an emu at one of the parks on the Gold Coast who was very amorous towards people, always laid down in front of me whenever I was around waiting for me to 'hit it' I would presume :lol:


----------



## MathewB (Nov 20, 2011)

When I was doing work experience at CWS a male Emu was 'comin on to me' as it were. Defs awkies


----------



## -Peter (Nov 20, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Not the male a friend was looking after, around breeding season it would chase you around the pen or along the fence line.



He was just recognising a fellow traveller.


----------



## dadaman (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you going to raise it and eat it? They taste great with a little bit of tomato sauce.


----------



## OeduraAlex21 (Nov 22, 2011)

My family and i used to have 4 emus they make such good pets i would recommend them over dogs. Get one from a chick and it will be your best mate forever. One of ours used to do everything with the family and go everywhere with us. We had to put him down after he had an accident and damaged himself badly. Miss him sooo much  R.I.P Hemi

Hemi was a male and was the best pet ever


----------

